# Draft control lever shibaura SD4000a



## aptech (Dec 17, 2014)

Can someone tell me if this lever on the right hand side beside the right lift arm of the 3 pt setup is this a mechanical draft control and if so how it works. I will attach a pic.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy aptech, welcome to the tractor forum.

There are some Shibaura tractor forums on the internet where you hopefully can answers to your questions. 

tractorpoint.com and tractorbynet.com both have Shibaura forums.


----------



## aptech (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you, I will check that out.


----------

